# Share Your Avicularia Enclosures



## Tenevanica (May 22, 2016)

I've looked through all kinds of threads looking for the ideal Avicularia enclosures. There are plenty of ideas regarding arboreal enclosures in general, but avics need specific conditions to thrive. They have to have cross ventilation, anchor points higher up, and an enclosure that opens from the side.

With all these conditions that have to be met, I'd like to see how you guys keep your avics. Feel free to share pictures, or just describe your setup.


----------



## viper69 (May 23, 2016)

My sling and juvi Avics alll go into inverted AMAC boxes, they open from the bottom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Felidae (May 23, 2016)

I keep some in my (first) home made acrylics.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Tenevanica (May 23, 2016)

viper69 said:


> My sling and juvi Avics alll go into inverted AMAC boxes, they open from the bottom


Yeah, that's what I have my juvenile _A. versicolor _in. I need to figure out how to house her as an adult though, because she's growing like a weed!


----------



## Venom1080 (May 23, 2016)

exo teras been working with my avic for the past 8 months, you can make a small hole in the styrofoam back round and attach plastic plants to provide as many anchor points as you want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tenevanica (May 24, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> exo teras been working with my avic for the past 8 months, you can make a small hole in the styrofoam back round and attach plastic plants to provide as many anchor points as you want.


I've heard good things about exo terra, and bad things about exo terra. I'm sure they work fine, though there are people that would roast me if they found out I had used one for a T lol.


----------



## viper69 (May 24, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> I've heard good things about exo terra, and bad things about exo terra. I'm sure they work fine, though there are people that would roast me if they found out I had used one for a T lol.


What bad things have you read about them?

What's wrong w/a T going in an ExoTerra? it's a container, just like a sweater box etc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tenevanica (May 24, 2016)

viper69 said:


> What bad things have you read about them?
> 
> What's wrong w/a T going in an ExoTerra? it's a container, just like a sweater box etc.


People complain about:
1. The screen top. (Which can be replaced.)
2. They offer very little cross ventilation. Because of that, I've heard they're not suitable for avics. I'm sure they work fine though.


----------



## Andy00 (May 24, 2016)

I don't even remember how many times a cricket went behind the styrofoam background of an exoterra and was never to be found again. Honestly the cheapest is just a tall clear sweater box, though they open from the top so that kinda sucks but oh well I might use that in the future.


----------



## viper69 (May 24, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> People complain about:
> 1. The screen top. (Which can be replaced.)
> 2. They offer very little cross ventilation. Because of that, I've heard they're not suitable for avics. I'm sure they work fine though.


Ah I see thanks, well number 1 is a non-issue as you indicated.

As for number 2, ExoTerra's are based off of the design that Europeans have been using for eons, for keeping and breeding.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ddannison (May 31, 2016)

Hello, I've been keeping for about 2-3months or so. I recently moved my A.avic to a new enclosure after doing some research and realizing the old one was unfit for her/him. This was about a month ago and s/he still has not done much/ any webbing. S/he is eating when fed and I've seen him/her go for water. But s/he mostly just hangs out on the side or top. I've read avics sometimes take a while to web...but I've also read they will Web more readily in a better suited container. S/he webbed the last container pretty readily but that was because she was in premolt...is the pictured container appropriate as far as size and foliage? (32 oz container)

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ddannison (May 31, 2016)

Here are some more pictures for reference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 31, 2016)

Ddannison said:


> Hello, I've been keeping for about 2-3months or so. I recently moved my A.avic to a new enclosure after doing some research and realizing the old one was unfit for her/him. This was about a month ago and s/he still has not done much/ any webbing. S/he is eating when fed and I've seen him/her go for water. But s/he mostly just hangs out on the side or top. I've read avics sometimes take a while to web...but I've also read they will Web more readily in a better suited container. S/he webbed the last container pretty readily but that was because she was in premolt...is the pictured container appropriate as far as size and foliage? (32 oz container)
> 
> Thanks in advance


looks good, make sure theres a water dish. Ts cant drown so no worry's there. edit: never mind, saw your other pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 31, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> I've heard good things about exo terra, and bad things about exo terra. I'm sure they work fine, though there are people that would roast me if they found out I had used one for a T lol.


they work great for arboreals. terrestrials dont care for them IME.


----------



## Ddannison (May 31, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> looks good, make sure theres a water dish. Ts cant drown so no worry's there. edit: never mind, saw your other pics


Thanks!


----------



## bryverine (Jun 3, 2016)

Hobby lobby <$10


Here's my regalis next to my avic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abyss (Jun 5, 2016)

Image



__ Abyss
__ May 25, 2016



						Little 3/4" versacolor sling in the back
					
















Image



__ Abyss
__ Jun 3, 2016
__ 12



						Nice new 1.5" versacolor sling just got here an got in its new home.
Great packing job for the...
					



My 2 small small small super stacker boxes (88 cents each at walmart) converted to avic sling enclosures


----------



## ropota (Jul 3, 2016)

My 1 inch Avicularia Velutina enclosure. Its a amac container from the container store. Have a bit of moss for humidity, holes drilled out for ventilation, bottle cap for water, piece of bark and a plant leaf and shes happy.


----------

